
Google Offers to Auction Off Shopping Ad Spaces to Rivals - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-offers-to-auction-off-shopping-ad-spaces-to-rivals-1505743245
======
GrumpyNl
That not what the EU requested, they demanded Googleshop removed from first
search results.

